# South Arkansas Car Show/Audio Comp USACi Qualifier



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

I understand why my post was moved to another section. However this pertains to Sound Quality in a big way here in my area. Please let this ride a few days before removing or moving it to a section with little to no traffic.

Thank you

John Roberts


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Yo mods, cut me a break here!*

Hey guys, I would like to invite you to our part of the South Arkansas Sound-Off Tour here in Hot Springs. 

This show will include a car, truck, bike, and boat show. You bring it we will have a class for it! I will be handing out special BOS awards for car show, SPL, SQ, and Marine Audio. 

As an added bonus this show will be a qualifier for CASH PRIZES at the 2010 USACi World Finals. You must attend a qualifier show to be elgible for cash at finals.

We are changing up the typical sound-off a bit by including Marine Audio. If you have a boat and it has a stereo in it then you are encouraged to bring it up for the weekend. You can spend the weekend on the lake having fun in the water and then pull it out to bring to the show on Sunday. It will be a blast!

If you have any questions you can contact us at Innovative Audio. 501-760-7747


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Yo mods, cut me a break here!*

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-vendors/46994-diyma-vendor-rules.html

DIYMA Vendor Rules
To post in this section you must be an authorized DIYMA vendor.
The first step in becoming authorized is to sign up as a supporting vendor here: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/payments.php

Once you are signed up you will be able to post specials in this section.
Promotional give-aways must be approved by DIYMA, and at no time will be authorized without consent.
If you wish to give away a free product on our forum you can contact the administration by clicking here: DIYMA Contact Page
Thank you for your attention!
DIYMA
_________


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll support it. I'm a supporting vendor.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Yo mods, cut me a break here!*

Please note that the cash qualifier is provided by one of your vendors. Not sure if that helps. I am sure J Roberts can give more detail if needed.






a$$hole said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-vendors/46994-diyma-vendor-rules.html
> 
> DIYMA Vendor Rules
> To post in this section you must be an authorized DIYMA vendor.
> ...


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Yo mods, cut me a break here!*

Ready for the Hot Springs Show.




jkrob21 said:


> Hey guys, I would like to invite you to our part of the South Arkansas Sound-Off Tour here in Hot Springs.
> 
> This show will include a car, truck, bike, and boat show. You bring it we will have a class for it! I will be handing out special BOS awards for car show, SPL, SQ, and Marine Audio.
> 
> ...


----------

